# Looking for crew for my boat or trip on yours



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Here is the deal. I am looking for someone who has offshore experience that I could maybe learn a few things from. I have a 23 ft sea hunt powered by a 225 so my range is kinda limited. i would say about 25 miles tops. I've done a little off shore over the years but not a whole lot. Have all the gear we need or you can bring your own. I would also like to go out with someone with more range on their boat. Either way. I have sceduled a day with rik on the 24th and orded his book. So I'm sure I will learn alot then. Well, if you have a spot on your boat or you would like a spot on mine, i.m. me and lets see what we can put together. Thanks. Oh yeah, has to be on the week days. I own a mattress store and have to be there on the weekends to pay for this addiction!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I can take you out and show you some stuff I only have about 40 years on the pond. So I am still a newbe


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have the experience cajun bob. Are you available on weekdays?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

All the time


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Great. Now all we need is decent weather. I only like to go out on 2 ft days. My boat is in clear lake so I would have to make the run to gyb early in the morning and could meet you there.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I am In freeport Ric knows me.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

i am open weekdays also. sun-tue. P.M. me anytime.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

cajun bob knows a few things:biggrin: lol i am available alot during the week and have quite a bit of experience. your seahunt is a good 40 mile rig, plenty of power and range especially on less than 2ft days.


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Hi Country. Yea I'm sure it is. That's why I'm looking for some experienced guys to hook up with. I'm always over cautious out there. Sounds like we could have a good group ready to go. Like the fact that you guys know each other.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have never met cajunbob but chatted a few times on the phone. He seems like an alright guy.......  I could help out with fuel and biat and cleaning. I am available some weekdays.


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Cool Souldier. How much notice do you need?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have taken my Gulf Coast out on 2 ft days and 30 miles out. i am sure that sea hunt should be able to do more than 40.


----------

